# Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!



## herbi (12. Apr. 2008)

Servus @ all,...


Kleine Koi-Bewertung:

Ich möchte mir vielleicht einen der vier Shusui aussuchen,...! Meine Frau
und ich können uns aber nicht so richtig entscheiden. Ich schreibe etz
absichtlich keine Preise in diesem Tread rein.
Die Fische sind alle 32-35cm.
Züchter weiß ich etz nicht.
Welcher der vier Shusui ist fachlich gesehen der Bessere.
Was wäre in euren Augen ein fairer Preis für einen dieser Shusui?
Freu mich schon auf euere Preiseinstufung und Bewertung der Koi,....!

Bitte helft mir bei meiner Wahl,...diese Fische sind für mich ein paar Tage
reseviert,...!


   


Foto


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Hi Herbi,
ich finde persönlich die Nummer 2 am schönsten, ist auch sehr Gleichmäßig.
Danach Nummer 4

Preislich tippe ich mal auf 200-250€

Also... ich würd die 2 nehmen


----------



## Olli.P (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Hi Herbert,


also du stellt Ansprüche.....:__ nase 

Wenn du's dir leisten kannst nimm alle 4, kannst mir dann ja zwei abgeben...... 

Ja Nee, iss klar,

also ich bin ja kein Koi Experte, aber von den Farben von oben her würde ich Nummer 2 oder 4 sagen. Aber das zählt bei mir nicht wirklich. Ich muss den Fisch immer in einem Teich oder Becken umher schwimmen sehen, so dass ich ihn von allen Seiten betrachten kann. Und wenn mir dann gefällt wird er gekauft...:smoki 

Oder auch nicht weil mein Teich schon voll ist.......... 

Aber wahrs. wird das professionell ja anders gehandhabt.....

Und letztendlich wird der Koi bei "DIR" im Teich seine Runden ziehen. Von daher kann dir diese Entscheidung wirklich keiner abnehmen 

Oder meinst du ich will nachher schuld sein wenn da mal irgendwas mit ist

Edit: Siehste da sind sich ja zwei schon wieder einig.


----------



## koidst49 (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

hi herbi,

von den 4 ist nr. 2 am besten. asagi bzw. shusi sollten kein rot am kopf haben und der kopf sollte hell sein. preis 100-150€ weil ich nicht weiß von wo sie kommen. es sind standart fische.


----------



## Dodi (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Hallo Herbi!

Von der Größe her sind das wohl 2-jährige Koi.

Auch ohne die anderen lesen zu müssen: 
Nr. 2 ist für mich der Favorit! Der ist einfach am gleichmässigsten gezeichnet.

Ist aber letztendlich auch Geschmackssache.

Preislich würde ich sagen: max. 150 Euronen.


----------



## wp-3d (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Hi Herbi

Die Nr.2 wäre auch meine Wahl  

Danach, aber schon mit Abstand die Nr.4

Von Preisen habe ich leider keine Ahnung


----------



## sanke10 (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Hallo Herbi!

Ich würde auch die Nr. 2 nehmen  

Vom Preis her ,würde ich sagen , bei uns im Norden 120 € bis 150 € !
Aber da es in Bayern alles etwas Teuer ist, 150 € bis 200 €

                 Gruß Lenhart





http://www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Also ich denke mal Herbi, die Tendenz ist klar.

Kaufen, Kaufen, Kaufen


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Hallo Herbi,
Natürlich auch die Nr.2, aber nimm ruhig Alle.für Dich 1und 3 für Olli die 4 dann bleibt für mich die 2.hole auch ab brauchst Dich also nicht um den Transport zu kümmern. Gruß vom anderen Werner


----------



## PyroMicha (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Ich nehme Nummer 2 .
Hat in meiner Ansicht nach die gleichmäßigsten Rückenschuppen 
und das Rot ist auch einigermaßen gleich  .
Dann würde auch bei mir die Nummer 4 kommen.

Preislich würde ich je nach Züchter ca. 150-200,- € bezahlen.


----------



## Olli.P (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Hi,

fehlt eigentlich nur noch Dr. Rainer's Meinung  


Aber die Mehrheit hat sich ja wohl schon entschieden.... 

Und was machst jetzt Herbi... 














































Ich weiß, du nimmst alle vier und teilst die anderen drei in Nummerischer Reihenfolge auf die ersten drei Antworten auf


----------



## herbi (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Servus ,....


bin total Begeistert das ihr uns da so unterstützt,.....

Also,...ich hätte einen anderen genommen,...ich traus mir gar net schreiben,...!

Aber die Nr. 2 ,...is schon ein schöner Fisch,...er verspricht auch noch ein wenig Potenzial,....denke ich,....!


Zum Züchter kann ich etz net viel sagen,...da ich mom. den Händler net ereiche,...werde ich aber versuchen das rauszubekommen,....!
Er hats mir bestimmt gesagt,...aber,...naja,...ihr wisst ja wie das is wenn man im Kauffieber is,....



Werde euch heute Abend oder morgen meine Eintscheidung bekannt geben,...!



Noch eine Frage hätte ich an Sushui Besitzer,....wie entwickeln sich euere Sushui im laufe der Jahre,...? Ich meine gehört zu haben das diese Koiart sehr oft ihre schönen Farben mischen oder dunkler werden,.....!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Lass mich raten,
du hast die Nr. 1 auserkoren oder ?

Ich finde die 2 hat schon Tategoiqualität


----------



## Dodi (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Hallo Herbi!

Es ist richtig - Shusui können sich stark verändern. 

Schau mal hier, der linke ist - wie unschwer erkennbar - ein Butterfly, wie er noch relativ klein war. Das Foto stammt aus 2005. Der rechte Shusui hat sich bis heute nicht wesentlich verändert, ich finde ihn eigentlich recht schön. Ich habe ihn ca. 5 Jahre und er ist jetzt ca. 40 - 45 cm groß.
 

So sieht der Butterfly jetzt aus:
 

Hab leider immo kein besseres Foto.
Aus dem Shusui ist nunmehr ein schwarz-weißer Tancho geworden. Aus dem ehemals orangen Flecken ist jetzt ein rot geworden, ganz kräftig und leuchtend und hebt sich von dem schwarz super ab. Ich weiß gar nicht, was für einer das jetzt sein könnte - evtl. kann hier jemand bei der Bestimmung helfen? 
Mir gefällt er aber auch in seiner jetzigen Farbe, ist schon ein bildhübsches Tier.
Größe jetzt ca. 35-40 cm.


----------



## Olli.P (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Hi Dodi,



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab leider immo kein besseres Foto.



Mit 'ner Unterwasseraufnahme würd's vllt. besser gehen.................


----------



## herbi (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mich raten,
> du hast die Nr. 1 auserkoren oder ?
> 
> Ich finde die 2 hat schon Tategoiqualität



Hallo Uwe,....


du hast mich voll erwischt,....! 

Meine Frau  tendiert aber auf Nr.2,...wie ihr alle,..... 


Etz weis nimmer was ich für einen nehmen soll,....!?

Werde mir das mal nochmal durch die Birne gehen lassen,....!


@ Dodi,...
danke für deine schönen Bilder,....ich hoffe etz net das sich meiner so verändert,....aber das kann man halt auch net mit 100%Sicherheit sagen,...wie der in ein paar Jahren ausschaut,....!

Könnte es den sein das das mit dem Futter zusammen hängt...?


----------



## herbi (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Nachtrag,......


habe soeben meinen Händler erreicht ,.....


die Koi stammen von Hirasawa,.....! Hilft euch das weiter,...?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Also die Nummer 1 ist schon klasse, aber da ist beim erzeugen wohl das Hi auf der linken Seite ausgegangen  
Der/die hatte wohl geizige Eltern 

Aber sonst ist der echt klasse, dummerweise kann das in einem Jahr ganz anders aussehen.
Deine Frage lautete aber auch wie die Qualität ist und da ist # 1 und #3 nun mal nur 2. Wahl.

Was sollen die nun eigentlich kosten ?


----------



## herbi (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Ja die Nr . 1 ,....

der is mir von Anfang an ins Auge gestochen,....er is auch net so Scheu wie die anderen,....!?

Hab mich fast ein bischen verguckt in den Kerl,...! Meine Frau dentiert auch auf die Nr.2,...von Anfang an,....! Die hat woll den besseren "Blick",...wie ihr,...!

Die Preise halten sich in Grenzen,....sie varieren zw. 175 - 225 € ,...das sollte aber net der Grund sein,...ihr wart ja nah dran,.... wollte mich halt nur vergewissern das ich net die Kaze im Sack kaufe,...!

Wenn mich der Hafer sticht dann kauf ich halt 1-2 ....!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mich der Hafer sticht dann kauf ich halt 1-2 ....!!!



Ist doch die Ideallösung   Und dann mal sehen wie sich #1 macht

Man gut das die hier nicht in der Nähe sind, dann wären die beide schon weg1


----------



## rainthanner (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Hallo, 


und weil damals keiner die Nr. 3 erwähnte, hab ich sie eben genommen.  

Satte 14cm ist sie bei uns im Aussenteich in gerade mal 4 Monaten gewachsen. 
Klar ist das kein Shusui, der den Vorgaben entspricht, aber mir persönlich gefällt er bestens. 


Foto 




Nr 2 schwimmt übrigens auch bei uns. Nr 2 schwimmt im kleinen Aussenbecken und entwickelt auch nicht sooo schlecht. Im Winter kommen diese Fische vermutlich in den Keller und dann mache ich ein Bild und stelle es hier ein.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Ui,
der hat sich aber verändert   Bin gespannt wie #1 aussieht


----------



## rainthanner (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

hier der direkte Vergleich:









Vielleicht kann ich auch von Nr 1 noch ein aktuelles Bild machen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

Danke Rainer,
also für meinen Geschmack eine fürchterliche Entwicklung


----------



## Clovere (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe beim Koikauf,..!*

der obere war auch mal ganz orange gewesen. Habe ihn trotzdem genommen, zumal es ihn als Zugabe zu dem unteren gab  

 

aber er sieht im Teich gut aus

Gruss

Elmar


----------

